# Food grade popsicle sticks (not MIC)



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I finally found them! After going two summers without popsicles









(There are some on Amazon but the reviews were spotty - questionable food grade, made in China, splintery, etc.)

I have been looking for food grade popsicle sticks that are made in the US or Europe to use with my stainless popsicle molds. Recently my daughter said "Don't worry mom, Santa can bring them; he can get anything." So I decided to look again. I found a company online. They shipped quickly, the sticks look great, and they fit in my Onyx molds.

I wanted to share the link since I remember reading about other people looking for sticks.

http://coldmolds.com/index.php/accessories/premium-ice-cream-sticks

I bought 1000 for $20 (to justify the shipping costs). We'll be set for a while!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Cool, thanks for the information.


----------

